# polaris plow parts?



## kelly67 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi a friend of mine has a 04 500 with a quick mount polaris plow on it. he broke a piece off the plow where you pivot the blade an the lock slides into the slot. he broke the slot part off. a polaris dealer is trying to tell him he cant buy just that piece he has to buy the whole thing. has anyone else had ths happen? he welded it temporaly to get going again buts he wants a permanent fix thats not going to cost $200.00 i checked the internet but couldn't find a site that sold parts


----------



## LarryK (Sep 27, 2009)

_ picked up a whole plow for $50.00 for my 550 HO. It looked as though somebody ran the right side in to a power pole. Anyway it toke me 3 days to bend the blade and the attachment pieces back into shape. But when it was all said and done the lock arm was sheared off the slot piece was a little bent. If you're discribing the piece with the slots you friend going to have to pay out. I he can't find a new piece to weld on, But if it's the locking arm, I made my oun out off a wrench._


----------



## tinkenboutit (Aug 13, 2005)

kelly67;938899 said:


> Hi a friend of mine has a 04 500 with a quick mount polaris plow on it. he broke a piece off the plow where you pivot the blade an the lock slides into the slot. he broke the slot part off. a polaris dealer is trying to tell him he cant buy just that piece he has to buy the whole thing. has anyone else had ths happen? he welded it temporaly to get going again buts he wants a permanent fix thats not going to cost $200.00 i checked the internet but couldn't find a site that sold parts


For that kind of bread, I'd just put an actuator on it. If I'm understanding you correctly.


----------



## kelly67 (Nov 15, 2008)

he welded a piece on it quick to get going again and will do a better weld in the spring


----------

